# Getting My G.E.D



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok so one of my new years resolutions is to get my G.E.D and im going to sign up a.s.a.p.their classes start january 20th. the only downfall is i forgot pretty much everything since i quit high school. i only got up to pre algebra before i quit and i never even went to that class. anyway,so im just studying so that i can at least know some stuff before i take the classes,i want to be completely ready before i take the test,any other suggestions?


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey me too. 
I'm going to take the test sometime before May. 

I'm doing this online course that's supposed to prepare me for it. The math will be the hardest for me.. I have such a hard time understanding any of it, even some simple math and algebra is the worst. :/ 

I hear the test is relatively easy though. 2/3 people pass it the first time they take it. You only need to get an average of 1/3 questions right on all the tests I think, that doesn't sound like it would be too hard.


----------



## ghost1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to be really bad at math, and algebra is the hardest math I'd say. I've taken trigonometry, calculus 1, and calculus 2. can go ahead and tell you the best way to learn it is to learn all the a b c d rules and then I'll go ahead and tell you some common mistakes.

x^b + y^d can't be combined.

(a + b)^n does not equal a^n + b^n it is (a + b)(a + b) [due to PEMDAS]

2 * x/3 = 2x/3 whenever you're multiplying a number by a fraction the number goes on top

3 * 2/3 = 6/3 = 2

Difference of squares:: VERY IMPORTANT:: x^2 - y^2 ALWAYS equals (x - y)(x + y)

examples:

9 - 4 = 3^2 - 2^2 = (3 -2) (3+2) = 5

4x^2 - y^2 = (2x)^2 - y^2 = ((2x) - y) ((2x) + y)

Basically you can have a lot of fun with that, you use difference of squares a lot when you have to "reduce" a big complex fraction thingy.

5x - 3 = -3 + 5x why?

a + b = b + a

a - b = a + -b since this is still a - b so now you can flip the terms

-b + a = a - b

I forget a lot about circles and conic sections, that stuff was always kinda hard for me... and I haven't needed to use them in calculus sooo ehh..


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you good luck. I also quit High School because my Social Anxiety got out of hand, but was able to get my High School Equivalency (aka GED) in 2003 thanks to a night program in another High School to prepare me for the test.

Once again, good luck.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think the only reason I stayed in school is because I didn't realize there was another option, and staying in school allowed me to avoid the real world which is even more terrifying.

In the real world one rarely uses anything more complex than addition, subtraction, and multiplication -- all done on a calculator, of course. I use a financial calculator to do things like figure return on investment, but again this is something nobody would ever do with pen & paper.

I have a BS in Business Administration and graduated with honors. How much has this degree earned me? Absolutely nothing. How much did it cost to get this degree? About $10,000 (back in 1991-95). As a finance major, I'm fully qualified to say this was a very poor return on investment.


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

k


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

> x^b + y^d can't be combined.
> 
> (a + b)^n does not equal a^n + b^n it is (a + b)(a + b) [due to PEMDAS]
> 
> ...


 Foreign language


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

MsShyKenz said:


> I'm working on obtaining my G.E.D, too. The pretests you'll most likely take at your orientation will determine how much studying you'll need in what subjects, and from my experience the teachers and staff that teach and assist the students are extremely helpful and understanding. I'm pretty familiar with the process, so if you have any questions about, don't hesitate to PM me. Good luck with getting your G.E.D.


I had a similar experience. The material was pretty much all junior high level, and the teachers helped me in the areas I needed a refreshing on which allowed me to take my test after only a few classes. Even if you don't remember much of anything from school, they make it very easy for you to understand all the material you'll be asked on the test.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was a GED tutor for two years... It's really common to not pass on the first try, so don't get discouraged if you have trouble; it happens to the best of us. Most of the people I worked with ended up taking it multiple times before they passed (And _not_ because I was really bad at my job; it wasn't a one-on-one program, and everyone worked really hard for the students. Hahaha, I had to come back and edit all of this in because I just realized how utterly incompetent that made me sound). Good luck with your test.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Drella said:


> I was a GED tutor for two years... It's really common to not pass on the first try, so don't get discouraged if you have trouble; it happens to the best of us. Most of the people I worked with ended up taking it multiple times before they passed (And _not_ because I was really bad at my job; it wasn't a one-on-one program, and everyone worked really hard for the students. Hahaha, I had to come back and edit all of this in because I just realized how utterly incompetent that made me sound). Good luck with your test.


^LOL!!

*I had to take an advanced stats course for my gov't job. I prepared for it by going to algebrahelp.com You'll do fine, just be steady and don't try to swallow all the info at once.* *I think it's awesome you're doing this.*


----------



## KC-Blu-Eyez (May 30, 2008)

I have a GED also after I quit high school because of my constant anxiety. It was pretty easy for me because of me, my teacher was kinda lazy and didn't teach much in my class but I taught myself and studied A LOT! Because there would be no bigger embarrassment for me than to fail a GED test because people already look down on people with GED's. I will say this though you must study and pay attention in class if you have a good teacher. My cousin was getting her GED the same time as me and all she would do is worry about boys and failed the first THREE TIMES she took the GED and I passed the first time much to my surprise though. It was much less than what I expected it to be. Even though math is hell for me I passed that too. Math equations are definitely a different language LOL!


----------



## ghost1 (Jan 4, 2009)

If you put in the effort, you can achieve whatever end you set out for.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I was going to do the same until I figured out that the test was expensive and lasted all day long! Not to mention I took an online example GED test and only passed on the very borderline.  Since I'm still under 21, I just decided to go back to high school. Not just any - an online one  It's free and super easy.. now I don't feel like I'm cheating myself out of an education.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I went and took mine in 2006. After a year of High school, I just couldn't do it anymore. The G.E.D. was much more simple than I thought it would be. I was so proud that I got it, but was also proud that I was able to withstand the little class before it and having to stand in the hallways with, at least, 15 other people waiting for the tester to come and administer it. I felt so good afterward. I wish you, and anyone else going to get it, absolute success and luck.

PsyKat, they didn't have the option of coming in and taking the tests separately?


----------

